# How gorgeous is this?



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.autobuy.co.nz/car/car_st...ferrer=http://www.guyweavers.co.nz/Brands.htm

Seth


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

WOW! That is gorgeus. It doesnt even matter too much its an Auto, since its a friggin SKYLINE!!!

But it kind of has a lot of miles on it, or kilometers? 148785


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

OK,
Now just how many of you want those tails?

Seth


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

i dunno.. that 4 door doesnt look as sexy and aggresive as i like

But i would buy it a split sec


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
How many of us can afford the insurance of a 2 door. The 4 door seems 'responsible' to the wife, family and parents. If porsche made a 4 door car, I'd buy it.

Seth


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

oh yeh.. forgot about higher insurance for a 2 door... good point


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

A regular Skyline is not a performance car AT ALL!!! It's like compairing an M3 to a 318i!!!! The GT model had the RB20DE engine with only 140hp. Hardly a tire burner.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

RiceBox said:


> *A regular Skyline is not a performance car AT ALL!!! It's like compairing an M3 to a 318i!!!! The GT model had the RB20DE engine with only 140hp. Hardly a tire burner. *


Well,
We're talking about a skyline, not a Spec V. Besides, since when is a 318i a bad car? I'd take one, and then drop an M3 motor in it. (Probably not). Still, I'd take it for the quality car aspect, and if it can't go round the nurburgring as fast, well, I've never been to Germany anyway.

Seth


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I've seen better. I think it was a 92 GT-S 4 door.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

"Having an automatic transmission is like being the smelly kid in class. No one wants to be the smelly kid in class."


And *IMO* that goes for basically any model, trim, etc. The only exception in my book would be sequential. But sometimes, depending on my mood, even that is border line.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Well,
> We're talking about a skyline, not a Spec V. Besides, since when is a 318i a bad car? I'd take one, and then drop an M3 motor in it. (Probably not). Still, I'd take it for the quality car aspect, and if it can't go round the nurburgring as fast, well, I've never been to Germany anyway.
> 
> Seth *


The only reason I said it is because everyone is like OHHH IT'S A SKYLINE!!! But the car isn't that great. It's sorta like me going gaga over a G20, sure it's a nice car but its not that great. BTW I would take a 318i if someone gave it to me.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Um,
Whatever happened to the ideal "wife's car", how many of you married guys are 'allowed' to get a stick. If your wife can't drive one, you can't drive one. (P.S. I know that the skyline is primarily a family sedan, just it has good looks, I don't care if it's slow. I drive a sentra remember?)

Seth


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

> It has good looks, I don't care if it's slow. I drive a sentra remember?


hehe.


----------

